# Topics > Conversational AI > Software development platforms >  Kofax RPA, information integration and automation platform, Kofax Inc., Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Kofax Inc.

kapowsoftware.com

----------


## Airicist

Davies Turner transforms customer service with Kofax RPA

Sep 11, 2019




> Freight forwarding and logistics specialist Davies Turner transforms customer service with Kofax RPA™. Emma Curzon, Business Analyst Manager shares how automated inventory and order tracking provide customers with  insights into stock and shipments and helps teams work more productively—enabling the company to take on more business without increasing headcount.

----------

